# Super Tall Guy Looking for a boat



## Tom R Chamberlain (Mar 13, 2005)

I have a friend who wants to get into boating. He is super tall +/-6'-6" and very skinny. He wants to get into a kayak and learn. I don't think he wants a play boat, just an all around cruise down the river boat. Any Ideas? What about one of the old Corsica Boats, the large or medium ones? He's interested in buying something used if poss. 

Let me know. Thanks.
tom


----------



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm about 6'1 or 6'2 and have plenty of room in my Wavesport Z. I was in the same situation last year. Great stable boat, easy to roll/learn in.


----------



## cdw (Mar 28, 2005)

in the 90's I tought a couple of guys his height or taller and size 15ish feet and had to put them in big prijon boats-- bulkhead made for more room. The Taifun was the biggest they made, but he eskimo Gattino also had a lot of room. T canyon, Tslalom also large. They aren't modern playboats, but Landis Arnold up @ Wildwasser in boulder has some used ones he'll probably get rid of for cheap.
-C


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

Ask a boating shop. They should know which boat can be easily modified to give you plenty of leg room and to set the seat back. They will also be able to make the modifications. 

One problem you may have with older boats is that they have smaller cockpit holes. A 6'6" guy may feel he can't easily get out of a smaller hole. 

You may want to look at the Jackson SuperFun. It has a very large keyhole. It's supposed to fit up to 6'5" people, but that may be with the seat in the normal position. Move the seat back and you may be in luck.


----------



## duckfoot (Oct 10, 2003)

I am 6'4" 180 and fit well into a Kingpin 6.3. I don't have any foam for my feet, just my booties. I think it works well for a guy my size, but I imagine I'm as big as would fit. 

I did paddle a Liquid Logic Air Head or Space Cadet (whichever one is biggest) at a pool once and was ASTOUNDED by how much room there was in there  the first time I ever used foot foam in a boat. 

I realize you are looking for a downriver boat so I can also tell you this: I also used to paddle a Dagger Outlaw, and maybe had just a little extra room. They also made a Honcho and that might be a good down-river boat for a 6'6" dude. 

And I once knew a guy who was at least 6'6" and played on the offensive line at CSU. I only paddled with him once and I am pretty sure he was in a Perception creek boat from 2002  maybe a Java or PHat? Can't remember. 

At any rate, there are definely good boats out there for tall dudes (especially if they are focused on going down river), just not as many options. Generally, Dagger fits me better than most. 

Also, you mentioned that the dude is skinny. I am pretty skinny by anyone's measure and never felt that limited my boat options. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## vaultman14 (Feb 3, 2006)

jefe or a gus will fit anyone liquidlogic rocks to


----------



## Tom R Chamberlain (Mar 13, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

Big Guy boats that have worked for my program.

The Hoss, and CR 250 should float that guy easily - got to get in the plug. 

Older boats for the big duds

WS Y with some modification

Dagger Animas, Honcho

Perception OverFlow X

I would agree that the no center beam on a lot of the prijons helps. The performance have been popular but I have not had anyone that big in one yet.

Make sure that the front deck is higher than the back deck. If you get into the older boats like the Taifun, and T- slalom, they are even and harder to get in and out of.


----------



## Swim team capt. (Jun 22, 2005)

Alot of the tall guy problem needs to be looked at not just from hight but also from inseam.
Had 2 guys 6'4''+ in the shop last week lookin for a boat. One with a 34'' inseam and he fit in the LL Hoss the other with a 37" inseam and he didn't fit in it. 
The only boats he fit were the Super fun with no footbag and the Mamba 8.5 bulkhead all the way forward.

There is a Honcho that has been droped off for the Confluence Kayak gear swap that might fit as someone said. Stop in and take a look.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Your boy should check out the super EZ. I don't think anyone mentioned that yet. I've never paddled one, but I'm scaled down a bit from your bud and run rivers in a scaled down version of that boat -- big EZ. Super stable, keeps you sitting more forward than the outlaw/honcho. I also hear good things about the super fun. Jackson makes sweet boats...no holes. 

Super EZ should be a breeze to pick up used...super fun maybe not.


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

With the big easy you have to take the foot system out. That limits alot of people. 

Peter

Great point about the in seam. I have friend who is shorter than I, weighs maybe 140 and who has a 34 in seam. He has a rough time.


----------



## cayo (Mar 20, 2005)

I am 6'4" 230ish 36" inseem size 13w ,I paddle a Necky Blunt with the bulkhead all the way forward,fit in a Nomad easily much better outfitting, the Mamba was big enough.Had a T-Canyon wouldn't recomend it your legs are too straight. For playboats its harder to find something ,the Super EZ is comfortable I even know a guy taller and heavier who paddles one,it is hard to roll ,for me anyway.Jackson super Fun was easy to roll and semi comfortable excpt for the footbrace and toes rubbing on the deck. A friend has had problems with the seat on the super star he's fairly big and really strong,so a big dude putting alot of force on the seat might have problems with it. 
Theres a guy about 6'8" that comes out to Meyers he seems to find demos he can fit into so there hope for 6'6"


----------



## dashzoo (May 23, 2005)

I am 6'6" and 250, 37" in seam. I have fit in a overflow-x, whip-it, ultra-clean and right now I have a Super EZ. I have even gutted out a stubby once for fun on the Ark. Demo some boats, he'll find one.


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

if you want a play boat for a big guy. My friend Leif Anderson paddles a Fluid Flirt and has plenty of room to spare.


----------



## brokenpaddlejon (Sep 11, 2005)

In my world 6'6" is short. I'm about 6'9" and about 230lbs. The boats I have had success with are the Dagger Mamba 8.5, Jackson Super Fun, Pyranha h3 255, Wavesport Diesel 75, Wavesport Super EZ. It is a tough deal being tall and finding a boat. Best of luck in your search.


----------



## IkayakNboard (May 12, 2005)

I think Brokenpaddlejon has everyone else beat. Dude, you are a giant. I'm only 6'4", 37" inseam, 13 shoes, and I would suggest staying away from the old old boats. When I first got into kayaking, I sat in a ton of older boats that were for sale relatively cheap. The only one I fit in was a Dagger Animas, so I bought it. Although I fit, and the boat is huge, it was still uncomfortable for me, hurt my feet, and my legs fell asleep on longer runs. At that point, I thought I was doomed to paddling huge, older boats, because barely fitting in that beast, I thought there was no way I'd fit into anything smaller. Then, as I got more in to paddling, I saw other big people paddling boats much smaller than my Animas, so I started sitting in the new boats. The most comfortable boats I have ever sat in would have to be the Dagger Super Ego, and the Wavesport Super EZ, in that order. The Super EZ is very roomy, but the Super Ego just fit me perfectly. I was more comfortable in my Super Ego than my Embudo. I paddle an EZG60 now, and it's a pretty tight fit with the seat all the way back and the foam bulkhead shaved down to a hip pad...but once I'm in, it's pretty comfy. Bottom line...volume and length of the boat doesn't necessarily translate into leg room.

Clinton


----------



## Parkito (Jan 18, 2005)

*Used Boat for Super Tall Guy!*

Hey Tom, I have an old Eskimo Diablo for sale. It's been used once on the Grand Canyon. Blue and Ready for a super tall guy. $350
Its at Three Rivers Paddle Shop in Almont, Colorado. Give me a call anytime toll free 888-761-3474

Sincerely,

Matt Parker
Three Rivers Paddle Shop Manager


----------



## IL Fiume (Mar 12, 2006)

You should give Prijon a call. They have all kinds of new and used boats.
I was there the other day picking up Hercules, and saw the boats they have for sale. They are located in Boulder.


----------



## tallboy (Apr 20, 2006)

I am 6'8", 200 lbs, 37" inseam, with a Pyranha h3 and my feet fall asleep. I With no bulk head I am able to straighten my feet every once in a while to regain feeling. I got to be honest, it sucks dealing with numb feet, but paddling is just too much fun. I would like to get into a more playful boat for sure and I am going to look into the super ez and the super ego. I tried to get in my friend's Jackson superfun, but without tearing out the foam center beam and pulling the happy feet it wasn't happening. The other problem is big feet have no place to go in the small bulk head. Thanks for the info, I appreciate the tall guy pains.


----------



## brokenpaddlejon (Sep 11, 2005)

If you suffered in a super fun the super ez will not work. I just got the super fun and yanked the foot bag. The guys down out confluence helped me out and took a cell fome bulk head from a wavesport playboat of some kind and it fits awesome. I have size 15 feet and a 37 inseam as well. I think if you gave the fun some work you would like it.


----------



## brokenpaddlejon (Sep 11, 2005)

If you suffered in a super fun the super ez will not work. I just got the super fun and yanked the foot bag. The guys down out confluence helped me out and took a cell fome bulk head from a wavesport playboat of some kind and it fits awesome. I have size 15 feet and a 37 inseam as well. I think if you gave the fun some work you would like it.


----------

